# Sodium Citrate and Handmade soaps



## Guest (Feb 10, 2012)

I was looking at the ingredient label on a very popular unscented soap which you can get at an Organic Grocery store chain. It listed Coconut oil, Palm Oil and Sodium Citrate. Is that something which can be added to Handmade soaps to fight of DOS, or does that defeat the purpose of homemade soap?
I know about Rosemary Oleo and T50.


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 10, 2012)

From all I've read, the main reason that some add citric acid (sodium citrate) to their soaps seems to be that it acts as a chelator which helps to cut down on the soap scum that forms in your shower/tub from using the soap. Adding tetrasodium EDTA will do that as well.


IrishLass  

Edited to add- Was just doing some extra reading and found out that besides the chelating action, you can also combine sodium citrate with BHT to help prevent DOS (I don't know how much of each, though.....yet). 

Also found out that there is a slight difference between sodium citrate and citric acid. Sodium citrate is citric acid that has already been reacted with lye. If you add just plain citric acid to your soap, it will increase the superfat because it will neutralize the lye some. But if you add Sodium Citrate, it will not mess with the superfat since it has already been reacted with lye. You can buy Sodium Citrate at LotionCrafters in liquid form.


----------



## carebear (Feb 10, 2012)

Sodium citrate, used in conjunction with BHT, has been shown by Dr Dunn to retard DOS.

Be aware that it accelerates trace.


----------



## Greg (Mar 28, 2015)

*sodium Citrate*

I am using Sodium Citrate. It is said to help retain the color of soap. sodium Citrate is used in candies to give that sour taste. 
I use a teaspoon in my 2 pound soaps. It is suggested to use 1 teaspoon per pound.
I feel that if we can eat it we can use it for soaps. Just my opinion.


----------



## Sonya-m (Mar 28, 2015)

carebear said:


> Sodium citrate, used in conjunction with BHT, has been shown by Dr Dunn to retard DOS.
> 
> 
> 
> Be aware that it accelerates trace.




I've not found a problem with sodium citrate causing acceleration but I've not used it with BHT so I guess the combination could be a different story


----------



## Sonya-m (Mar 28, 2015)

Also you can use SC upto 3% total oil weight - anything more can cause soft soap


----------

